# Opinions on BD players



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking at setting up a projected system in my living room in the near future. Looking for a Blu-ray to go along with it. What do you guys think of this one?:

Sony 3D Blu-ray Disc Player BDP-S470

I do want one that is 3D-compatible and being able to watch at least YouTube is nice, added ability for Netflix is even better. Although Netflix isn't a big deal, I don't even have an account right now and I intend to get an Xbox 360 when the Natal system comes out anyway


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would wait for an HDMI 1.4 BDP if 3D is of high importance to you. I know the Sony you linked to is going to have a firmware update to playback 3D, but it will be at a lower resolution than the HDMI 1.4 BDP's. These new 1.4 BDP's should hit the market very shortly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

How new is HDMI 1.4? I'm finding very few components that have it listed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a BD player without 3D for the short term the Panasonic DMP BD60 sells for less than $120 and has equal or better playback than the PS3 regarded to be one of the best it also streams You-tube directly from its menu.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HDMI 1.4 is about to hit the market. I believe a few Panel HDTV's are currently available, but no BDP's as of yet. However, HDMI 1.4 BDP's will be available very soon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

That looks like an excellent option. Thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The BD60 is a rock solid player and has played everything I have so far without any hiccups even Avatar played perfectly (known to have issues on many players due to its high bitrate and new copy protection).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony's recommendation is an excellent choice. I have the big brother BDK-80 and it is a great player but personally I found that the BD-60 would have been a much better value.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the BD 60 from Panasonic. I have one, and for a simple BD player, it's awesome. It also plays video off an SD card or audio from a thumb drive if you get tired of disks. You need a receiver that decodes audio from the HDMI stream or from optical if you want the full benefit of surround sound (two channel analog audio output otherwise), but it offers pretty sophisticated performance for a machine close to $100 (I've saw it for $99 about two months ago).

By the way, welcome to the forum.
RD


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I second waiting on the HDMI 1.4, receivers also have to support that version. Lots of questions about that are unanswered as of yet. Like the "hand shake" issues that lots of people are having. It all sounds good from the outside...not exactly got the bugs out yet.


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

Will any of this make much difference if my projector doesn't support 1.4? I know I will probably upgrade in the future, but probably not for 2-3 years.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your projector is not HDMI 1.4 then you wont be able to use 3D from BluRay anyhow so its not worth it at this point. Just get the Panasonic BD60 and enjoy the best BluRay has to offer.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Was not going to say anything since I own a Panasonic BD80 but, in your case I would also recommend a BD60 until you upgrade your display to HDMI 1.4. The Panasonic DMP-BD60 & 80 are a great value and will serve you well until you upgrade.


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

The BD60 does look like the winner here.



RBTO said:


> You can't go wrong with the BD 60 from Panasonic. I have one, and for a simple BD player, it's awesome. It also plays video off an SD card or audio from a thumb drive if you get tired of disks. You need a receiver that decodes audio from the HDMI stream or from optical if you want the full benefit of surround sound (two channel analog audio output otherwise), but it offers pretty sophisticated performance for a machine close to $100 (I've saw it for $99 about two months ago).
> 
> By the way, welcome to the forum.
> RD



Looking around I'm finding plenty of these players for under $100 refurbished. Even a couple with free HDMI cables to boot.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

3D for the masses is still in it's very early stages and like everyone else has said I would hold fire until it has matured a bit, why not get a cheap BD player and enjoy what there is already out there, picked up a copy of Avatar on Monday and the visuals are stunning in HD, Sony and Panasonic all make budget players which gives excellent quality for hardly any outlay


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have got to say ditto to the comments on the BD60. I bought one recently and it is an astounding value. The Panasonic scaling, interlace handling, and processing in general seem to be some of the best around and consistent throughout the line of products. If you don't need some of the bells and whistles of the more expensive players, this one is hard to beat.


----------

